
AngularJS — Superheroic JavaScript MVC Framework - flashingpumpkin
http://angularjs.org/#/list
======
siggi
Google is using Twitter bootstrap now?

~~~
IgorMinar
Why not? Bootstrap is awesome!

------
ludicast
Best framework by far for JS.

